

Bellhops raises $6m to take on the moving industry - haney
http://pando.com/2014/11/19/on-demand-mover-bellhops-snags-6-5m-in-series-a-fuel-to-keep-the-good-times-rolling/

======
haney
Hey Everyone,

I'm Adam the CTO at Bellhops. We're really excited to be working with the
Binary guys, they've already been incredibly helpful as mentors over the last
few weeks. We're really excited for the future of the company.

------
artomlin
Great to see a Chattanooga tech company making waves!

